# Need to clean my stick burner.



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello all! I have smoked numerous times on my Bayou Classic stick burner over the last several weeks. The bottom of the cook chamber is overdue for a good cleaning. Any suggestions on what to use and the best way to proceed. Thanks
*ADDED INFO:* It is a beautiful sunny day and 75 degrees. Since I now have the inside cleaned up I felt I needed to paint the outside. Even though I bought this stick burner 1 week before Christmas, I have have smoked more meat on it since the purchase than most folks I know smoke in 2 years. LOL! Amazing how High Temp paint can make it look unused.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes. De grease


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 25, 2019)

For the future, I suggest you line the chamber floor with heavy-duty foil.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 25, 2019)

I have always used Super Clean. Looks to be about double the price as Purple Power. I think I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> For the future, I suggest you line the chamber floor with heavy-duty foil.


For sure. Great Idea. Just never thought about that. Thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I have always used Super Clean. Looks to be about double the price as Purple Power. I think I'll have to give that a try.


Just checked and my local Walmart has both of them. I'll go by today. Thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Are you talking about degreasing? If so Purple Power works a treat. At around $5 per gallon that can be diluted to match the task its affordable and works great. Found in the automotive section.
> 
> View attachment 388999


Thanks. My Walmart has it.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 25, 2019)

Pressure Washer!!! Take no prisoners...


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

Na! However, that would be a quick cleaning. LOL!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

Picked up some Super Clean at Wally World. Gallon on sale for bout the same as Purple Power. I have endless supply of oak wood so I have been burning at good high temps since this morning to melt/burn some of that Hawg fat out of there. Will degrease tomorrow. Thanks fellas for sharing all the info!


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 25, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Pressure Washer!!! Take no prisoners...



I did that and most of it ended up on me it seemed.  I liked using the weed burner.  I probably should clean mine too come to think of it. Well at least scrape the bottom of it.  I washed and burned everything else last summer and it's still pretty clean.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I did that and most of it ended up on me it seemed.  I liked using the weed burner.  I probably should clean mine too come to think of it. Well at least scrape the bottom of it.  I washed and burned everything else last summer and it's still pretty clean.


Melted/Burned a lot of HAWG fat out of the cook chamber today. Do a little scraping in the morning and add the Super Clean and wash it out. I got the Bayou Classic a week or so before Christmas and I have smoked multiple times a week since then. Probably smoked more times since I bought it, than normal folks smoke in 2 years. LOL! Love the BC.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

Wow!! The SUPER CLEAN de-greaser works great! Very easy. I like the results. I'm pretty sure the PURPLE POWER de-greaser works just the same. Both are available at Walmart. Thanks for the recommendations!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 26, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Wow!! The SUPER CLEAN de-greaser works great! Very easy. I like the results. I'm pretty sure the PURPLE POWER de-greaser works just the same. Both are available at Walmart. Thanks for the recommendations!!


 It is some pretty good stuff. Use it for a lot of different things. My brother got me into it. He owns automotive shop. Always has grease to deal with.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 26, 2019)

Works great for cleaning grime off the boat also.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Works great for cleaning grime off the boat also.


Good stuff!!


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 27, 2019)

I pressure wash grates and bottom plate about about once a month. And get the tough spots with a 6" stainless putty knife.
I just use the water pressure to clean it.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 27, 2019)

Don't have a pressure washer but I did take the grates to the car wash in town and used their pressure wand to clean the grates. The Super Clean de-greaser worked well on the cook chamber bottom. Had to scrape some tough spots as well. Going to put heavy duty foil layer in the bottom of the cook chamber and see how that works.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2019)

That a boy just do it.   

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks Hawging It for the like.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 27, 2019)

It is a beautiful sunny day and 75 degrees. Since I now have the inside cleaned up I felt I needed to paint the outside. Even though I bought this stick burner 1 week before Christmas, I have have smoked more meat on it since the purchase than most folks I know smoke in 2 years. LOL! Amazing how High Temp paint can make it look unused.


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 27, 2019)

I just got a can of that high temp paint.  I def need to paint my fire box.  Should I sand it at all, there's a light bit of rust on the bottom.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 27, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I just got a can of that high temp paint.  I def need to paint my fire box.  Should I sand it at all, there's a light bit of rust on the bottom.


All I had was just a touch of surface rust in a few spots. All I did was go over the entire exterior with steel wool. Then painted. No wire brush needed.


----------

